# New Mouse problem



## Sarath (May 29, 2011)

*New Mouse button problem!!*

Guys I just got a Razer Imperator a day back and now I have noticed that the DPI adjusting buttons has a problem.
One of the buttons although working doesnt seem to be registering a proper click and sometimes gets stuck when pressed. 

*What should I do? Am I liable for a replacement?*

I bought it from Online Shopping - Buy Mobile Phones, Cameras, Laptops @ Lowest Price - Letsbuy.com for Rs.3150

Here is a pic showing which button is affected 
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/DSC00076-1.jpg

I was adviced against buying razer products by extremegamer. I regret not having heeded to his advice.
.
.
.
  

*50 views and no response? *


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2011)

You still have warranty, right? Well then you know what to do..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

As long as you take it to the shop and show you're defect, yes you *MUST* get a replacement!!


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2011)

Razer products are not that bad. Deathadder and Mamba are Razer's best products. Although I preferred to go for Logitech MX518 over both of them.


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2011)

Most deathadders show double click issues in a year or so, razers are very fragile components, go get an rma.


----------



## Sarath (May 30, 2011)

I bought it online (from letsbuy). Thats the problem. I know nothing of how get it done. 
Write a letter to customer care?


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I bought it online (from letsbuy). Thats the problem. I know nothing of how get it done.
> Write a letter to customer care?


Contact customer care, since it has this issue from start they might just replace it.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 2, 2011)

i wrote an email to letsbuy customer case and I still havent received a response for 2 days now.

What should I do? I am firing another letter now.

They are still not responding. This is really irritating.


----------



## tkin (Jun 2, 2011)

Sarath said:


> i wrote an email to letsbuy customer case and I still havent received a response for 2 days now.
> 
> What should I do? I am firing another letter now.
> 
> They are still not responding. This is really irritating.


Got any local razor warranty center?

One more reason I buy from local stores.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 2, 2011)

I have no idea. Searching online shows no results.


----------



## tkin (Jun 2, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I have no idea. Searching online shows no results.


Where are you located?


----------



## Sarath (Jun 2, 2011)

Bangalore


----------



## tkin (Jun 2, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Bangalore


Razer Resellers | Razer | For Gamers. By Gamers.™

My mousepad was imported by tirupati, not sure about yours, look at box, what is the name of the importer?


----------



## Sarath (Jun 2, 2011)

It says Acro Engineering Company... New Delhi.


----------



## tkin (Jun 2, 2011)

Sarath said:


> It says Acro Engineering Company... New Delhi.


Our Presence


----------



## Sarath (Jun 2, 2011)

wrote them a letter. Hope this works. I am close to giving up as it is just the dpi setting. Never buying a Razer product again.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2011)

might as well write to razor (official website) too and tell them that they just lost a customer.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 3, 2011)

You can TRY the following :

1. Download the latest FIRMWARE for Imperator from here : Razer Support

2. Follow the instructions in the Guide to update the Firmware.


In Bangalore this is the Address for Razer:

Ankit Infotech 
Address :#114, Sadarpatrappa Road, 
Postal code :560002 
Country :India 
State :Karnataka 
City :Banglore 
Tel :08022222354


----------



## rajeevk (Jun 3, 2011)

This is the problem with online shopping. But if you have warranty then get it changed. 
I am telling you a case where a person bought a mobile from homeshop18 and the battery backup was disgusting. The problem was a defective battery.


----------



## tkin (Jun 3, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> You can TRY the following :
> 
> 1. Download the latest FIRMWARE for Imperator from here : Razer Support
> 
> ...


He has a hardware problem, try reading the first post next time.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 4, 2011)

This is what I got:



> Dear Mr. Chandra,
> Greetings from Letsbuy.com!
> We appreciate your business.
> We are glad to inform you that the issue related to your order #LSB-127323  has been forwarded to the operation and you will be updated on priority.
> ...


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 4, 2011)

tkin said:


> He has a hardware problem, try reading the first post next time.



I know that. 
I have the habit of reading the entire story before commenting or suggesting.

He said something about dpi so sometimes updating the firmware does help resolve hardware problem. (By the way firmware is for hardware only)

Actually you mean to say he has some sort of 'mechanical problem' right ? I understand 


Anyway he has received a reply from letsbuy.com lets hope he gets a new mouse to run after!


----------



## Sarath (Jun 4, 2011)

I got a call from letsbuy today and I dont think he quite understood the problem. He said he will call again. I was sleeping then so I kept the phone. I wish I had given him a piece of my mind.

All firmwares are up to date. The problem is in the physical button. Even the dpi adjusting feature works fine. But on the fly switching is a problem as the button is problematic.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 6, 2011)

Good Luck man.

for that money a G500 would be better.if you can, get a refund and get the G500 for ~3.5k

The deathadder was their best product overall and now its outdated.


----------



## tkin (Jun 6, 2011)

G500 is 3k+tax here, the best mouse I have ever used, also has 3 yrs warranty from neoteric(not rashi as many people think).


----------



## Sarath (Jun 6, 2011)

Well actually since I do not use the dpi setting much this is not a problem to me. Also the inconvenience of shipping the whole thing back is too much.

However I love the mouse. Looks cooler too and performs admirably well.

I realised all this when I just went back to using my previous microsoft mouse on my first PC and went "What the hell is this? This is like a midget squealing in my hands on clicking"

Love the imperator.

Will get another one if this dies. Thats not a problem for me. I anyways get bored of things in a year so I hope this serves me well till then.


----------



## Skud (Jun 6, 2011)

Try to contact Razer directly. Have you registered your mouse at their website?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 6, 2011)

@sarath: no wonder your dad is the firewall to your gaming.


----------



## d3p (Jun 6, 2011)

@Sarath: I'm using a Razer Deathadder from last 1 & half years, which i purchased locally.

Fro the day one, i never faced any issues apart from upgrading/flashing a new firmware.

I don't think they are such bad. If thats the case then call them up & start scR3wing them responsibly.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you guys think I should follow it up, write to razer, get in touch and complain about the problem?

I know its my wish, my mouse. But what would you guys do if you were in my place?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 7, 2011)

As a consumer, you have a right to do that. Go ahead!


----------



## d3p (Jun 7, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Do you guys think I should follow it up, write to razer, get in touch and complain about the problem?
> 
> I know its my wish, my mouse. But what would you guys do if you were in my place?



IMO its better to reach Razer instead of "Letsbuy". Or Try upgrading the firmware if possible.

BTW did you check the Mouse with any other PC or Laptop ???

& Its a good lesson learnt right now for not buying any stuffs specially from Letsbuy.

Keep us updated, about the following issue.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 11, 2011)

@sarath
Letsbuy is very late in replying to mails & complaints, as from my experience. Since you have a bill with it, instead of going through the hassle of shipping it back, Visit nearest Razer distributor/dealer first instead of waiting for a response from Letsbuy


----------



## Sarath (Jun 11, 2011)

Umm its a physical defect. What change will it bring if I use it with any other PC. If you want an answer then Yes I did.

Yeah letsbuy after sales sucks. It took 4 emails for them to start talking and even then I got an auto generated mail.

My advice: Dont buy online. The local seller is the best option we have.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 11, 2011)

Sarath said:


> My advice: Dont buy online. The local seller is the best option we have.



Some times the price difference is too good compared to Local sellers so online purchase is a hassle free experience as long as you stick to trusted sites. 

Post 2009 all major purchases from me were online and luckily no problems till date, so I wouldn't discourage getting stuff online


----------



## Sarath (Jun 11, 2011)

I have only bought flight, rail and movie tickets online. Nothing physical as yet. Both my experiences have not been that great. 

Except subscribing for Digit online  which is great.

But I am just giving my opinion.

The prices I found were same actually. Golcha locally and letsbuy online. Just that used parents CC for convenience. Regret that now.


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Umm its a physical defect. What change will it bring if I use it with any other PC. If you want an answer then Yes I did.
> 
> Yeah letsbuy after sales sucks. It took 4 emails for them to start talking and even then I got an auto generated mail.
> 
> My advice: Dont buy online. The local seller is the best option we have.




Sarath, what will people like us do if we completely avoid online stores? You have the option to locally procure the things, we don't.

I know your experience so far is very bad, but then sometimes there's no other alternative.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok I will add that point. I live in bangalore. Ankit is lested as official reseller. Still I went ahead to buy the mouse. I feel stupid now.

I bought it for 3150 from letsbuy then increased it to 3400 just after my order. Strange.

If you live in a small city w/o access to these stuff then online buying makes sense. Start with ebay please. They are scared of bad reps.

Primeabgb: They dont respond my english. Not trying to thrash them but I cant understand their english sometimes. When I called the guy who is incharge was not available.

But I have heard they are good so not against them.

Here's their reply:


> Dear Sir
> 
> Thank you for order
> 
> ...


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2011)

Bwahaha, their english sucks.


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

Off topic, but contrary to the popular belief/experience I have found Lynx India to be very much helpful. And prompt too.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 12, 2011)

Don't know who you dealt with inside primeabgb, but I'm a regular customer for them, hasslefree experience till date. Ordered 20K worth of stuff from them, all the conversations have been positive. very professional. Never encountered such lame conversation with them. 

Ring their shop & ask for their online site manager, karan kumbhar. If the receptionist asks reason just tell her you need some stuff online. 

I recollect an incident where a Altec lansing FX-5051 bought from them had a blown fuse after a few days, they were very helpful with the service, instead of sending it back to them they arranged a nearest Altec Distributor for service and were calling me regularly to know if our work got done or not. My local dealers here try to escape in such situations, but the staff of PrimeABGB were very helpful.



Skud said:


> Off topic, but contrary to the popular belief/experience I have found Lynx India to be very much helpful. And prompt too.



Looks like we got a mixed experience with each seller 

Amarbir of lynx India is very arrogant, contacted him initially before going for prime, he doesn't even care about the deal and when enquired about a products comparability, he answers I don't know, buy it and test for yourself. When asked if he arranges for a replacement if it doesn't work, he replies if it works fine, else throw it away. I had cut the call and never ever dealt with lynx-india again.


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2011)

I just purchased the U12P from itwares, fastest shipping till date, took less than 24hrs, shipped by TNT, came in top notch condition.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks like everyone has good experiences. 

Hey I never complained against primeabgb. They are not mentioned in my siggy or this thread. They didnt have it in stock and since it was sunday I couldnt verify either. They have the black arctosa which sucks (too tired to explain why) and silver was supposed to come in stock after 20days [after 15th may]. So I am little worried as to if it will ever come.

^^^He can say that as you have no means to physically reach him. Also you are at his mercy as he can take/drop your call at his own whims.


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Looks like we got a mixed experience with each seller



Much like life, I guess. You see 6 and for me its 9. 




tkin said:


> I just purchased the U12P from itwares, fastest shipping till date, took less than 24hrs, shipped by TNT, came in top notch condition.




Probably that's because you purchase from ebay. My K62 was fast too, but not at the speed of your Noctua.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 12, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Looks like everyone has good experiences.
> 
> Hey I never complained against primeabgb. They are not mentioned in my siggy or this thread. They didnt have it in stock and since it was sunday I couldnt verify either. They have the black arctosa which sucks (too tired to explain why) and silver was supposed to come in stock after 20days [after 15th may]. So I am little worried as to if it will ever come.
> 
> ^^^He can say that as you have no means to physically reach him. Also you are at his mercy as he can take/drop your call at his own whims.



Why don't you try ebay, look for listings from reputed sellers. Safer than much online shopping sites. Bought my HTC Desire through ebay


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Next time ebay if I have too. I am good with local sellers thought. Esp in a city like Bangalore where availability is not a problem.


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Why don't you try ebay, look for listings from reputed sellers. Safer than much online shopping sites. Bought my HTC Desire through ebay




One -ve of ebay: Costly.



Sarath said:


> Next time ebay if I have too. I am good with local sellers thought. Esp in a city like Bangalore where availability is not a problem.




If availability is not a problem always stick with local shops, even if it means spending a bit more.


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> One -ve of ebay: Costly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not always, but to pay 100-200 extra for guaranteed delivery, or full refund if product is damaged etc is pure win, no seller will dare sell cr@p there.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> One -ve of ebay: Costly.
> 
> If availability is not a problem always stick with local shops, even if it means spending a bit more.



Yeah I learnt that the hard way.


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> Not always, but to pay 100-200 extra for guaranteed delivery, or full refund if product is damaged etc is pure win, no seller will dare sell cr@p there.



That's right.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, deals from ebay are safe, coz you are guaranteed refund if something goes wrong. You are in a position to demand sellers, unlike their own sites where we are at their mercy. Me too learned that hard way from a letsbuy deal


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

Guess what


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

Razer shipped you a new mouse?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 22, 2012)

u got replacement??


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

Well not shipped but they finally responded with "_it sounds like your product may be in need of an exchange_" 

I am not so sure if I should opt for the exchange. 

What do you guys suggest?

My apprehension is that, none of the major buttons are faulty, now if the replacement unit is also faulty then I will be without a mouse for long.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 23, 2012)

^Go for exchange.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Jan 23, 2012)

Dont know exchange policy in rest of india. Here in delhi one can follow few steps to free him self from razer sharp trouble:
1. One first go to the razers service center.
2. Drop his or her non working razer mouse in front of them with state of the art cheap china town components, only shiny but good for nothing. Show them bill as a proof of leagal purchase. 
3. They take your mouse put it some where(where, dont know and who cares) and just give you a new sealed(china town junk) box of the same mouse.
4. You come back home.
5. Take some pics of it with your name and date on a paper.
6. Put it on-line and sell it.
7. Then you buy new logitech or some other good brand, any thing other than ms or razer from the money you earned by selling it.
8. Enjoy the FREEDOM.

-Razer definitely make rest of their products good, great or ok, but put their mice out from that list. When like every 2nd person you see playing with razer mouse is complaining about it or telling you how many of his/her mice are dead till now or how many times he/she rma'd it, then its definitely not even a decent brand in my list.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

^ I really like the Imperator though. It's very well designed. Although the quality might be an issue. Mine i still going strong. 

Even I though of selling it but then didn't know if I would like the GS500 so much, 

Guess I will call for a replacement


----------

